# Clearance wearables for yall hunting folk



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Came across this and thought it might be of interest to some on the boards. I think shipping is free if your purchase is over $50. Don't quote me on that though.

camo and or blaze orange outer wear


camo waders


----------

